# ANNO 1701 unter Win7



## zuogolpon (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

war mir zwar nicht ganz sicher ob das nicht ins Win7 Forum gehört, aber ich beschreibe grade mal mein Problem.

Ich habe vor kurzem Anno 1701 unter dem Win7 RC installiert.
Nach der Installation gehe ich auf die .exe und es tut sich rein garnichts, außer, dass kurz das DE Sprachen Symbol unten in der Taskleiste kurz weg ist.

So dann erstmal neue Tages Kopierschutz Treiber geholt. Nichts.
Dann als Admin nochmal versucht. Nichts.
Ich hab auch noch keine Lösung im Web gefunden für Das Problem.

Kann mir irgendeiner helfen?

MfG
Z


----------



## Angulimala (18. Juni 2009)

Hi,

Ich musste es in ein neues Verzeichnis installieren, welches nicht bereits vorher von einem anderen Betriebssystem benutzt wurde (Vista).

Ich habe das Spiel deinstalliert, den Ordner gelöscht, und beim Installieren einen neuen Ordner erstellt.

SO hats bei mir funktioniert.


----------



## euromaster00 (24. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte keine Probleme mit Anno 1701 unter W7.
Anno 1701 installiert, neusten patch drauf, kopierschutztreiber aktualisiert. läuft


----------

